# Phoenix



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

How about a Phoenix thread to discuss local issues?

Was told today that they are cracking down on "customer didn't receive package" issues... basically said that if I cannot leave a package in an absolute safe place I should bring it back.

Well, I always leave a package in a safe place/leave note/etc... seems like the luck of the draw if you will get screwed this way. So far, I have been pretty lucky (although I did get a notice a few days ago about a missing package, first one I have seen in months.) And I have not been doing anything different.

Funny thing is, I was about to post something a few days ago about the re-attempt routes.... basically I have been doing re-attempts when I cannot get a block that day, and 90% of these could have clearly been left "in a safe place". I was going to berate other drivers to not be so timid about leaving packages. Looks like maybe they were smarter than I was.

g


----------

